# It's Me or My Dog Show Tonight



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Is about a family of three spoiled maltes right now! Tune to Animal Planet!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks, I just turned it on.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not on for another 2 1/2 hrs for me (west coast) but I'm going to try and remember to watch it! I'm sure whatever "problems" these dogs are facing, it will be helpful! lol


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just tivoed it for later! thanks!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

The dog named Pumpkin was a SCMR dog. They adopted from us last year.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

cindy6755 said:


> The dog named Pumpkin was a SCMR dog. They adopted from us last year.


How cool!!! Although...not cool that they are having problems with their dogs. lol


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

It was a great show, definitely worth watching. On our cable showed at 5 and then again at 10 tonight.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What sort of problems were they having?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yikes..i missed the first showing and it's not playing again here until 1am. It's going to be a long night!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I've got the DVR set to record it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

shanghaimomma said:


> What sort of problems were they having?


All three barking when someone came to the door, Pumpkin couldn't walk up stairs on a hardwood floors, one couldn't walk on loose leash and they were all afraid of the storm drain when going for walks. The owner also wanted to train one as a therapy dog. 

The info for this show said, "Victoria Stilwell helps an owner obsessed with pampering her three Maltese; buying them closets full of clothes, pushing them in a stroller and carrying them like babies." :brownbag:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just set up the DVR too. The description said it was about a woman with three Maltese who spoiled them, had closets full of clothes, carried them everywhere and pushed them in strollers. :new_shocked::new_shocked: So where's the problem?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

shanghaimomma said:


> What sort of problems were they having?


I made my entire family watch it because they have no idea how to train/interact with a canine being. 

They were pampered, clothes full of clothes, stroller, the owner said she thought of them as her children. They actually weren't that bad. They were "yappy" when the doorbell rang, and when guest came over(only for like 2-3 minutes) They were also afraid of manholes and sewage holes. LOL And one, Pumpkin wouldn't walk on stairs or hard floors.

My mom said "maltese are so weird." LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I just set up the DVR too. The description said it was about a woman with three Maltese who spoiled them, had closets full of clothes, carried them everywhere and pushed them in strollers. :new_shocked::new_shocked: So where's the problem?:HistericalSmiley:


 
I was wondering the same thing. :blush:
I just set the DVR too.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I just set up the DVR too. The description said it was about a woman with three Maltese who spoiled them, had closets full of clothes, carried them everywhere and pushed them in strollers. :new_shocked::new_shocked: So where's the problem?:HistericalSmiley:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
bwahahahahahaha


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I just set up the DVR too. The description said it was about a woman with three Maltese who spoiled them, had closets full of clothes, carried them everywhere and pushed them in strollers. :new_shocked::new_shocked: So where's the problem?:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That's what I said! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:The owner should join SM, and the VS should stay far away from here!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I just set up the DVR too. The description said it was about a woman with three Maltese who spoiled them, had closets full of clothes, carried them everywhere and pushed them in strollers. :new_shocked::new_shocked: So where's the problem?:HistericalSmiley:


:w00t: :smrofl:

This probably isn't the crowd to sympathize with those 'complaints' !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The info for this show said, "Victoria Stilwell helps an owner obsessed with pampering her three Maltese; buying them closets full of clothes, pushing them in a stroller and carrying them like babies." :brownbag:[/QUOTE]

Now they say that like it's a bad thing? Gee that sounds like a lot of us.....:innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I saw how shocked Victoria was at the dog closet, I immediately thought of SM. lol

Overall the dogs didn't have serious problems I didn't think. I'm going to try the "stop" command with my two barking at the doorbell, knocking, etc. I've slacked off on that way too much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, I like my dog to bark if somebody is at the door and rings the bell. That's his job. To alert me. What's wrong with that ? And if I want my dog to have a full closet of clothes, whose business is it anyways ? And it certainly isn't the dogs problem to have that many clothes, after all he is not the one buying them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I don't have a problem with Gigi barking when someone is at the door either. I slack.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm scared of manhole covers and sewage holes too! I lived in DC awhile back when the manhole covers were exploding all over the place! And usually in developing countries there isn't even a cover over them! Yes- I'm super weary of them..so can't blame them on that.

Victoria should take a look on SM if she was shocked at their clothes! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Boy- I wonder what she'd say about half the posts here! lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> When I saw how shocked Victoria was at the dog closet, I immediately thought of SM. lol
> 
> Overall the dogs didn't have serious problems I didn't think. I'm going to try the "stop" command with my two barking at the doorbell, knocking, etc. I've slacked off on that way too much.


 
My husband started laughing his head off with the shocked look on Victoria's face about the closet of clothes. He said she would probably have a heart attack if she saw everything we have for ours. :HistericalSmiley:

Victoria did give good tips on the barking issue when barking at noises and such. We as a family are going to work on those issues with the kids.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I spent the whole hour (while watching and trying to cook) saying "Stop" and giving Poppy treats ... because every time they barked, he barked. :HistericalSmiley:

Poppy still hasn't grasped all of the noises that come out of the TV.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> I spent the whole hour (while watching and trying to cook) saying "Stop" and giving Poppy treats ... because every time they barked, he barked. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Poppy still hasn't grasped all of the noises that come out of the TV.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


LOL Kenz will still watch the TV. Her favorite commercial is the Pedigree DentaStix one. The dogs all have giant white teeth and she just loves to watch it. LOL

I love Victoria and think she does a great job training the dogs and people! These dogs actually had pretty mild "problems" compared to some of them I've seen. I thought Pumpkin was just the sweetest little pup and it looks like she found a very good forever home!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Except for the barking, I didn't see what the problem was. I hate walking over sewers/grates, too. I certainly saw no problem with the clothes closet!

As far as not wanting to walk on wood floors, I thought slipping around on hardwood floors wasn't good for their knees? I about died when Pumpkin jumped off the top step!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> As far as not wanting to walk on wood floors, I thought slipping around on hardwood floors wasn't good for their knees? I about died when Pumpkin jumped off the top step!


I know I hate it when Poppy gets the zoomies on our tiled kitchen floors. It scares me that he's going to hurt himself, as he's sliding all over the place. :huh:

I really do love all of the dog shows, and love this gal in particular ... but sometimes it does make me wonder how much they really know about the specific breeds, their health issues, etc.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I didnt get to see the program but someone said Victoria had issues with the owner carrying the dogs like babies. When I took Dixie to obedience training the trainer had a problem with that too. I won't stop though. My girls love a little one on one with Mom. I stand and hold them like a baby in my arms and rock gently from side to side. They feel loved, special, and extremely relaxed. What is the big deal? They each get about 5 or 10 minutes of that and LOVE it. I am aware that my dogs ARE dogs, but even DOGS enjoy special pampering.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

fach said:


> I didnt get to see the program but someone said Victoria had issues with the owner carrying the dogs like babies. When I took Dixie to obedience training the trainer had a problem with that too. I won't stop though. My girls love a little one on one with Mom. I stand and hold them like a baby in my arms and rock gently from side to side. They feel loved, special, and extremely relaxed. What is the big deal? They each get about 5 or 10 minutes of that and LOVE it. I am aware that my dogs ARE dogs, but even DOGS enjoy special pampering.


I agree! As long as you train your dogs like dogs, I don't see the problem with it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its one thing to do these things...its another to do these things at the detriment of your dog's well-being. Those dogs had anxiety problems in their own home. That is not fair to the dogs and selfish of the owner IMO.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think she was trying to grasp what the overall feel of the home was like for the dogs. I didn't disagree with her on anything. She saw this young woman using her dogs as a substitute for getting out in life. 
I can fully understand the barking at the door and it is very obnoxious when they bark until someone comes in. Cosy does this and it drives everyone crazy. I've tried her method among others but it just doesn't work for her. The only thing that helps is picking her up before I answer the door. Grrr...that means catching her if she's on the floor.
I will say I've never seen dogs walk so far sideways outside before. That made me laugh. It looked like gravity was pulling them over.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I need to try her method to get my dogs to stop barking. Although I guess they'll continue to bark when I'm not at home.....:blink:

Two of my four go into a sort of "red zone" when they get barking sometimes and they can't even hear me!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, I'm watching the show now and really liked the idea of the stop command and am really impressed with Pumpkin's increased confidence in the home. I love VS and her soft and positive approach with the dogs and owners. She is great at helping the owners define boundries and break training down into small bits.

I think the issue with an anxious and spoiled dog isn't the clothes or how they are carried but whether or not the dog listens to basic obedience commands and feels confident in their environment. I think it is totally possible for a dog to be confident and obedient while wearing a sweater. Thank goodness I found a place where there are others who feel the same way (although I don't mind being called the crazy dog lady...)


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this show and was so excited when she had 3 maltese on it. But I didn't get anything that I could use off of the show. Miley wears outfits with matching bows....not problem here just a lot of compiments.. Sometimes I think Miely would rather have more purple in her outfits but I don't think that is the problem they were working on.
and on the stroller thing. I've been looking for a stroller that i would would be able to smuggle her into department stores and malls....no help there.AHHHH here we go. she was giving words of wisdom for dogs who pull on their leash when I try to walk her. I will try some of ideals...stop and turn, turn the other diretions. Sometime I tink it would just be easier to let her run wild in the fenced of tennis courts and when we go for a walk just let her kick back in a stroller. I think she'd like that. SO I love the seires but when it came down to acually helpping me.....I felt like I had gone over to the dark side.

Love ya,
Darlene and Miley


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think problem is that some people put all their resources into clothes, strollers and other superficial things and don't even bother w/ obedience training and socialization. It's kind of like spending all your money on shoes and not having enough left over for your electric bill. Dogs don't need to wear clothes, it's purely for the owner's sake, but they do need to be well trained and well socialized. Those Maltese weren't happy, despite their closet full of clothes and their mom never leaving them home alone. Also walking properly on leash is not only good physical exercise but great mental exercise. I don't think excessive barking is a good thing either. You may not mind it but what about everyone else in your home? What if you ever have to live in an apartment building or stay in a hotel w/ your dog? What happens when someone knocks on the door or rings the bell and you're not home to answer it?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I think problem is that some people put all their resources into clothes, strollers and other superficial things and don't even bother w/ obedience training and socialization. It's kind of like spending all your money on shoes and not having enough left over for your electric bill. Dogs don't need to wear clothes, it's purely for the owner's sake, but they do need to be well trained and well socialized. Those Maltese weren't happy, despite their closet full of clothes and their mom never leaving them home alone. Also walking properly on leash is not only good physical exercise but great mental exercise. I don't think excessive barking is a good thing either. You may not mind it but what about everyone else in your home? What if you ever have to live in an apartment building or stay in a hotel w/ your dog? What happens when someone knocks on the door or rings the bell and you're not home to answer it?


 
I do understand what you are saying here (I didn't see the episode though).

My Kara, bless her heart, never barked, ever. She felt she didn't have to. That was just her temperment. She maybe barked 3 times in her whole life.

Mia and Leo are my offical door bells. Ugh. Leo's bark, I will admit, and I know it's wrong, cracks me up, it's so high pitch, it's like ....what? Mia's is very deep and she only barks when she feels it's necessary.

Like you said, I am never annoyed at my kids, what I call, "singing", however, none of my fur babies ever like the neighbor to the left of me. Frankly, they are not on my top 10 list either. I do live in a single home but still always use every method under the sun to redirect them, so they don't bark at the neighbors to the left of us. When we are on the deck, I found if I put a lead on Mia, she relaxes more and doesn't bark at all.

Although I don't find it annoying at all, because usually it's over something they are hearing (or Leo is watching TV and sees a furbaby), I am sure if I let them continue it would be annoying to others.

Soooooo, we are now looking into getting a 6 foot high fence, so they can no longer see the neighbors to the left (who spend 99% of their awake time outside making some sort of noise. Like leaving the lawn mower on in one place, leaving it unattended on for 20 minutes spirts at at time). The sound of lawn mowers does not bother my kids, but seeing the neighbors, Mia and Leo are trying to get their attention. I am constantly trying to redirect them and if that does not work, then I bring them in. I am hoping the fence will change this a bit.

We have also signed up for classes that our Vet's office is now in the process of establishing, so here's hoping.

I have also found that if I am on the phone, and my attention is not completely on them, they will start barking at something. Haven't quite figured that one out yet.

I will tell you this, I was on the phone about a week ago, and both of them jumped off my lap, ran to the opening of the family room (where their Daddy was on his recliner) and just started barking. Looking back at me, then to their Daddy, and just kept barking. I got up thinking, What is going on??? Here their Daddy, was on his side grimacing in pain , he had hurt his elbow. So sometimes, these "alerts" are good.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I think problem is that some people put all their resources into clothes, strollers and other superficial things and don't even bother w/ obedience training and socialization. It's kind of like spending all your money on shoes and not having enough left over for your electric bill. Dogs don't need to wear clothes, it's purely for the owner's sake, but they do need to be well trained and well socialized. Those Maltese weren't happy, despite their closet full of clothes and their mom never leaving them home alone. Also walking properly on leash is not only good physical exercise but great mental exercise. I don't think excessive barking is a good thing either. You may not mind it but what about everyone else in your home? What if you ever have to live in an apartment building or stay in a hotel w/ your dog? What happens when someone knocks on the door or rings the bell and you're not home to answer it?


I agree. I don't mind Gigi barkng, as long as I can stop her, she's a good listener.


----------

